# hyvä, että



## Gavril

What does _hyvä, että_ mean in the following sentence?
_
Mutta ei kuulu vihreää jyrinää, hyvä, että mutinaa.

_Kiitos


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

I have no idea what _vihreää jyrinää_ means as there is no context but _hyvä että_ is an informal way to say that whatever can be heard can be called _mutina_ (mumbling) at best since the sound/noise is so weak.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> What does _hyvä, että_ mean in the following sentence?
> _
> Mutta ei kuulu vihreää jyrinää, hyvä, että mutinaa._



"But we cannot hear any green rumbling, only mumbling, if anything."


----------



## Gavril

Grumpy Old Man said:


> I have no idea what _vihreää jyrinää_ means as there is no context but _hyvä että_ is an informal way to say that whatever can be heard can be called _mutina_ (mumbling) at best since the sound/noise is so weak.



In the context of the article, _vihreää jyrinää_ = _Vihreän puolueen jyrinää._


----------



## Hakro

Gavril said:


> _Mutta ei kuulu vihreää jyrinää, hyvä, että mutinaa._


By the way, in this sentence I wouldn't use a comma in front of _että. _It gives me an impression of an inexperienced author.


----------

